# Films at sea, early 60s



## BillPascoeDaughter (Jun 13, 2014)

A friend and I are discussing memories about film shows at sea. I recall my dad saying Yogi Bear was popular, and he says that my dad must have acquired a Yogi Bear cartoon because I was aboard. 

I'm curious about anybody's memories of watching films aboard cargo ships, especially in the early sixties. And how it worked - who sent the films? How were films selected etc. 

My dad (Capt. Bill Pascoe) had a story that when his ship (One of the Garth ships) was in Murmansk one time - probably mid or late sixties - they showed From Russia With Love, setting up seats on the hatch covers and projecting onto the bridge front. And that the Russians invited thought this was fantastic. 

My friend questions the veracity of this story! Says it couldn't have happened for various practical reasons e.g. the projectors used then were too puny, they wouldn't have gotten such a good film, and etc etc. 

I don't know the details - it could be that my Dad made it up or embellished a simpler story. 

What do you all think? Yogi bear a favorite? From Russia with Love shown to Russians in Murmansk? 

Love to hear others' experiences and opinions!

Jackie


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Interesting story Jackie...I know of one instance where the heavy film box was 'lifted' in Russia and when it was returned half of the films had been removed...... " for security reasons".

I must admit that the odd film show I saw onboard in the Tees had very very poor projecting capability, even for a Cory Maritime vessel!

geoff


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Did a trip to Murmansk on the Clarkeden 1971 or so . From what I can remember of that trip don't think the average Russian there would have appreciated the film.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't know about British ships but on the Norwegian cargo ships and tankers that I sailed on in the late 60's /70's, the films were shown by a volunteer (me a lot of the time) or someone willing to learn how to operate the projector. On all the ships the projectors were good ones, Bell and Howell usually and so the films were good quality to watch, the films were shown in the crew day room. As to selecting the films it was down to the projectionist and the steward who went ashore to the Seamens missions to pick the films (some of the crew put in requests), On some of the tankers the films were brought to gates or the jetty in a van by mission staff. one of advantages of being the projectionist was that you got to pick some of the films..... 

Cheers Frank


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Just remembered they were Walport film boxes and like the Seafarers Education Library boxes had to be collected and redelivered to Middlesbrough station....this unpleasant job was usually mine in BISC(Ore) days...the office car had a few small dings in it from corners on the film boxes.

The projectors were quite decent,for showing in a mess room, but had a tendency to need repair fairly often ,again, a job for the more Junior Water Clerk!

geoff


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

In my first go at sea, late 50s, in Blue Funnel,there were no films. I dont know if its true or not but there was supposed to have been a vote ,within the fleet, for either a de-mountable swimming pool or films,and the swimming pool won.I certainly remember having a pool on the Alcinous ,or I think I do.

When I did my 2nd stint late 60s,I first sailedon the WX ships and we had five films to cover a four week stint,they were all fairly recent releases. I assume they were provided by the Air Ministry,we were charged a small amount for them. However if you volunteered to show them there was no charge. I did volunteer and thoroughly enjoyed the experience.

I eventually ended up in he RFA and the films there were not as recent and quite a mixed bag. I suspect they came from Walport.

I was a bit spoiled on my 1st ship in 1956, which was the Parthia. I was allowed to go to the showings in the Passenger lounge.

The memory I have of all this was ,the cry that went up, when the Bugs Bunny cartoons appeared and the name Fred Quimby appeared in the credits.


----------



## dannic (Mar 10, 2013)

Walport, usually carried 3 boxes, could be changed in some ports where they held them.
Cadets got the job of rewinding them by hand, and setting up/showing the film on Saturday . So that meant we had the late afternoon in the bar unsupervised, and spent the evening behind the bar as projector was sat on the bar!! Sometimes the 3rd reel didnt work very well!
Dannic.


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

holland25 said:


> In my first go at sea, late 50s, in Blue Funnel,there were no films. I dont know if its true or not but there was supposed to have been a vote ,within the fleet, for either a de-mountable swimming pool or films,and the swimming pool won.I certainly remember having a pool on the Alcinous ,or I think I do.
> .


I was with Blue Funnel from 1952 until 1956 and there were no films or swimming pools on the ships I sailed on. We did have though, in the crew recreation room an old fashioned radiogram which was put on board by the company and every trip the top ten records were put on board, picked by a lady in the office. OK in port or on a flat calm sea but useless when we were rolling around.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Trader said:


> I was with Blue Funnel from 1952 until 1956 and there were no films or swimming pools on the ships I sailed on. We did have though, in the crew recreation room an old fashioned radiogram which was put on board by the company and every trip the top ten records were put on board, picked by a lady in the office. OK in port or on a flat calm sea but useless when we were rolling around.


The electrician on the Navua bought a battery operated portable record player in Suva and soon learnt the reality once we got to sea.
No problems , he hung it from the deck head of his cabin with cordage on four corners and we had music in most weathers. 
The down side was the battery consumption and we soon ran short of them for our ER torches !

Bob


----------



## Neil McInnes (Jun 24, 2005)

The great Escape was seen on numerous occasions, while on British Mallard 7 mths away.


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

Trader said:


> I was with Blue Funnel from 1952 until 1956 and there were no films or swimming pools on the ships I sailed on. We did have though, in the crew recreation room an old fashioned radiogram which was put on board by the company and every trip the top ten records were put on board, picked by a lady in the office. OK in port or on a flat calm sea but useless when we were rolling around.


The time I was there was post 57 and think the term pool is rather misleading, it was canvas slung over a wooden frame.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Films at Sea*

This is a topic that has come up at intervals since the very beginning of SN. Some of the earlier postings can be seen *here*, *here *and *here*

Enjoy!


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

Further to the Radiogram in the rec room of the Blue Funnel boats. They were quite regularly made inoperative by an angry AB objecting to the noise.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

BillPascoeDaughter said:


> ......
> My dad (Capt. Bill Pascoe) had a story that when his ship (One of the Garth ships) was in Murmansk one time - probably mid or late sixties - they showed From Russia With Love, setting up seats on the hatch covers and projecting onto the bridge front. ......
> 
> My friend questions the veracity of this story! Says it couldn't have happened for various practical reasons e.g. the projectors used then were too puny, they wouldn't have gotten such a good film, and etc etc. .......
> ...


Hello Jackie, while movies were normally shown ' indoors' I was on one ship in 1970 - Eastern Muse - where the projector was set up at the frd end of #3 hatch and a screen set up at the after end of the hatch.... all this aft of the accomodation and out of the wind.. 
This was while at sea in the Malacca Strait etc.

So yes quite feasable...

My first experience of movies at sea was in 1964 on 'Hector Hawk'.

A weekly 'big night out' in the Captain's private dining room... Capt Cornwell would beaver away in his private pantry knocking up small eats that would be served.. by him.. at intermission.... happy days


----------



## IDH (Nov 28, 2006)

My memory is the projectors were good quality and in addition had a cinema-scope lens. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CinemaScope
We loaned a John Wayne film to a Russian ship for an evening and tried to explain about the lens but weren't successful. When they returned the film they commented that it was a strange film.


----------



## BillPascoeDaughter (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks for that memory! - Googling Walport boxes returned a related interesting thread on another merchant navy nostalgia forum (British Merchant Navy: Old Friends Plus) here:
https://www.merchant-navy.net/forum/merchant-navy-general-postings/16913-walports-books-bars.html


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

My last voyage as a Cadet we used the show films to the crew (Rotterdam international Spanish speakers) They were well received and I noticed that love stories and western's were most popular.
One night we were showing an absolutely rubbish western and unfortunately at the end of the second reel found the we had reached The End. 
We tried to bluff our way out of us leaving reel 2 out but the crew were far from pleased and it was some time before harmony was restored.


----------



## BillPascoeDaughter (Jun 13, 2014)

Love stories, ey?! 
So--no Yogi bear cartoons then?
Thanks for chipping in your memory...


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

BillPascoeDaughter said:


> Love stories, ey?!
> So--no Yogi bear cartoons then?
> Thanks for chipping in your memory...


The more visual the film the easier to follow for our viewers. 
I used to enjoy "movie nights" We always had a role of selatape handy incase the film split and generally all went smoothly.


----------



## gypcoll (Dec 10, 2007)

At sea from 1958-65, apart from the Union Castle boat , never ever had the luxury on trampers of a film show, 4 small cans of beer per day, if it did not run out, that was it, however, would i do it all again ?, you bet i would


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

*External projection*

Recollect on the Mobil Radiant we had a screen above the catwalk aft of the midships accommodation. Projector was set up in the smoke room and pointed through a port hole. This allowed all the crew to view a movie.


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

Wismajorvik said:


> Recollect on the Mobil Radiant we had a screen above the catwalk aft of the midships accommodation. Projector was set up in the smoke room and pointed through a port hole. This allowed all the crew to view a movie.[/QUOTEW
> 
> Had a similar situation when in Kandla,India on the Sugar Importer. The a/c wasn't up to much so we moved the projector and screen onto the boat deck and "watched away"
> The film was well attended by practically the entire crew plus a second audience of Indians who appeared out of the gloom to watch.
> They were so quiet and well behaved we never noticed that they were there untill the end when they melted away as quietly as they arrived!


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

Posted this 10 years ago:
Departing the Carribbean eastbound with a cargo of bananas we had Dr No (of tarantula on Connery's chest fame) shown on a screen attached to the mizzen.
After dinner and accompanied by a can or two I watched the film and then turned in for a couple of hours before the middle watch. (Aahh luxury).
The Matina wasn't air conditioned so the ports were open and I only had a single sheet up to my waist (didn't want to frighten the fourth's junior).

Just as I nodded off I was abruptly catapulted to full wakefulness by SOMETHING scrabbling on my chest! I remained still and slowly reached back to my bedlight switch. Looking down the bunk, I clicked the light on only to see a tiny seabird attempting to stand on its little webbed feet 

Lucky for birdy I hadn't taken immediate direct action so he got nest and board as far as the Azores where he was paid off - didn't want to go - recognised a cushy berth when he saw it.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Basil said:


> Posted this 10 years ago:
> 
> 
> .


You have matured a lot over the past 10 years.


----------



## BillPascoeDaughter (Jun 13, 2014)

Loving these memories!


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
I joined the R.F.A. in 1969 and found that our films were supplied by the R.N.F.C.
I remember one of the comments on the report sheet about "Gunfight at the OK Corral" it was described as 'a short range gunnery drama' and cartoons being referred to as 'Mickey Ducks".
Oh! Happy Days.
yours aye,
slick


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

Basil said:


> Posted this 10 years ago:
> Departing the Carribbean eastbound with a cargo of bananas we had Dr No (of tarantula on Connery's chest fame) shown on a screen attached to the mizzen.
> After dinner and accompanied by a can or two I watched the film and then turned in for a couple of hours before the middle watch. (Aahh luxury).
> The Matina wasn't air conditioned so the ports were open and I only had a single sheet up to my waist (didn't want to frighten the fourth's junior).
> ...


A great memory! The tiny sea bird might have been a species of petrel, once known as Moither Cary's Chickens. They are ocean wanderers, only coming ashore to breed. What was his diet aboard ship?


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

BP Tankers were subscribers to WALPORT, and the bx of three films, usually an A film, and two B horse operas, there was more of John Waynes horse droppings on the main deck, than wet hankies shedding a tear for the story line.
Once seen the box of films would be exchanged, with visiting ships in the foreign ports, or the missions, where their was a WALPORT agreement.
With these films in the box were the safety films under the general title ''it should not happen at sea, safety features how to lash a ladder on deck or in an enclosed space, when working at a height. or the correct fire extinguisher to use from the ships equipment, and BP pere resistance 'FIRE DOWN BELOW'


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Walport still exist in Essex but they are purely a producer of safety films these days.

geoff


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

Harry Nicholson said:


> A great memory! The tiny sea bird might have been a species of petrel, once known as Moither Cary's Chickens. They are ocean wanderers, only coming ashore to breed. What was his diet aboard ship?


Can't remember - probably bread and milk. With hindsight, probably unsuitable but no rum


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

Basil said:


> Can't remember - probably bread and milk. With hindsight, probably unsuitable but no rum


A fascinating little bird. I recall watching them in St George's Channel - they seemed to tip-toe across the waves, picking up obscure bits and pieces.

This from the net re Storm Petrel (though yours may have been the Bermudan Petrel): The storm petrel nests in crevices and burrows, sometimes shared with other seabirds or rabbits, and lays a single white egg, usually on bare soil. The adults share the lengthy incubation and both feed the chick, which is not normally brooded after the first week. This bird is strongly migratory, spending the northern hemisphere winter mainly off the coasts of South Africa and Namibia, with some birds stopping in the seas adjoining West Africa, and a few remaining near their Mediterranean breeding islands. This petrel is strictly oceanic outside the breeding season. It feeds on small fish, squid and zooplankton while pattering on the sea's surface, and can find oily edible items by smell. The food is converted in the bird's stomach to an oily orange liquid which is regurgitated when the chick is fed. Although usually silent at sea, the storm petrel has a chattering call given by both members of a pair in their courtship flight, and the male has a purring song given from the breeding chamber.

The storm petrel cannot survive on islands where land mammals such as rats and cats have been introduced, and it suffers natural predation from gulls, skuas, owls and falcons. Although the population may be declining slightly, this petrel is classified by the International Union for Conservation of Nature as being of Least Concern due to its high total numbers. Its presence in rough weather at sea has led to various mariners' superstitions, and, by analogy, to its use as a symbol by revolutionary and anarchist groups.


----------



## paddy mcdonnell (May 7, 2008)

I remember watching a movie from the ship I was on,NZ Shipping Co, from an American naval ship in the next wharf over,we couldn't hear the dialogue, I think that was in Littleton. Paddy McDonnell


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

BillPascoeDaughter said:


> Loving these memories!


Re your previous post, I think the drawback of watching movies on deck in Murmansk would be the bloody iron ore that was everywhere!

As far as James Bond films were concerned, I remember swapping films with Russian ships and they loved 007. Can't remember watching any of the stuff they gave us in return, they were just considered a safety deposit, so we got ours back.

The Russkis sometimes suggested football matches and boxing matches to which the response was usually: "Why don't you just have a beer, Tovarich?"

John T


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

In 1975 in Ravenna, Italy on the Sugar Trader we were moored next to a Russian bulk carrier. Her crew turned out to be a friendly bunch and as they were not allowed ashore (Soviet era) we organised a football (wasn't easy to raise a team) After the game (we lost 2-0) they insisted we went back to their ship for refreshments. This consisted of liberal quantities of vodka and a film which showed WW2 from the Russian point of view. It was very interesting if one took to vodka slowly and I had a long talk with the Commisar. We were shown all over their ship but if I remember they were not allowed to come back to ours


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

In 78 Fort Steele tied up alongside a Chinese vessel which was an ex P&O Strath boat. They were not allowed ashore and so we lent them our Walport boxes. In return they invited us aboard for dinner. The vessel had no air conditioning and we did. The meal was one of the best I have had but what really amazed me was that the ventilation onboard seemed to be every bit as good as ours. So much for progress.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Aud Schønemann scares the Americans.

In May 1968 I had no knowledge of the riots that took place in Paris. The street fighting between students and police that named my generation passed unnoticed by in the place where I spent themonth of May 1968. This was in Mombasa, specifically Kilindini harbour, where I served as an ordinary sailor aboard a war-built American standard ship belonging to NAL. There was a harbour strike in Mombasa and ships lay outside each other by the quay, and in clusters in the harbour basin. Most were, like us, merchant ships waiting to load and unload, but there was also a significant amount of naval vessels there. A large American troop transport ship on its way to Vietnam and its escort provided an electrically charged atmosphere. (Why did they not use the Suez –I do not know). Groups of healthy young farm boys with uncomfortable thoughts of possible premature death marched in sideways groups up and down the main street, looking for an opportunity to demonstrate toughness. 

Which irritated a few Brits fromthe Royal Navy, who in the former colony were allowed to wear civillian clothes and whose numbers therefore were unknown to the Americans - but that is another story. It was something that did not concern us Norwegians much. Other things were more important. A great number of days in port had severely depleted our purchasing power. Most of us were now unable continue to down Tusker Beer and enjoy"shorttime", never mind "longtime foki foki" with the girls at Anchor and Sunshine bar, and that included me. So I gladly accepted the job as a night watchman when I was offered it, earning overtime money by sending them back on the quayside those who trundled aboard in mistaken belief that ours were their ship. There were not many ships ahead of us, just inside the gate lay a British “Empress” from which emanated distant cries of “Bingo” semingly 24 hours a day. Aft of her lay a black-hulled Welma Lykes, with damaged railings on the forecastle, and combs of running paint beneath the “LYKES LINE”. Maybe there were two three more ships ahead of us, but whatever the reason, I received a lot of disoriented visitors that had to be escorted off the ship.

Nearing midnight, a couple of Russians arrived, both sober, impeccably dressed, quiet and polite, for whom I immediately felt great sympathy. And when they asked for “showers”, I showed the two enemies of Western civilization our rows with shower faucets, deeply saddened by their lack of such amenities, and nearly crying at my own magnaminity. “No, no, shower officer, shower officer!” protested the two. Okay, so I found the first mate awake and handed the two to him.

The next thing that happened was that the face of Norwegian comedienne Aud Schønemann, fifteen meters times twenty, appeared in the middle of the harbour pool, accompanied by hysterical Russian laughter. They showed the film "Hurray for the Andersens" projected on the front edge of the midship house, and they did it every night, and with their laughter thundering over the water every time Schønemann appeared. The mate told me that when he understood that it was films they were after he had offered them "Billy the Kid" with Paul Newman, borrowed from the Lykes liner, but in this movie they were uninterested. 

This nightly ”shower”went on the nerves of the Americans in naval uniform. I remember when a Russian ship, maybe it was the same one as our”shower” loving one, aimed to tie up outside an American warship.This resulted in some sort of alarm signal, “uunk, uunk, uunk through the loudspeakers on the American. And they now probably were certain that this spectacle was entirely staged by the KGB. At the destroyer right above us, an officer lay on his stomach on the deck and with big binoculars constantly aimed at "Mrs. Andersen's" appearances.

This story is not much of a story if you cannot visualize Kilindini harbour at night, absolutely propped with ships, and with the giant face of Schønemann with her rasping voice screaming in Norwegian and reverberating across the still water. But I will have to confess that the Russian reaction to the lady turned out to be less mysterious than I had thought. Many years later I learned that “Hurray for the “Andersens”, a story of simple folks battling the bureaucracy and winning, had been extremely popular in Russia, So they probably laughed at more than the mere face and voice of our Aud.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

stein said:


> Aud Schønemann scares the Americans.
> 
> In May 1968 I had no knowledge of the riots that took place in Paris. The street and unload, but there was also a significant amount of naval vessels there. A large American troop transport ship on its way to Vietnam and its escort provided an electrically charged atmosphere. *(Why did they not use the Suez –I do not know)*. Groups of healthy young farm boys with uncomfortable thoughts of possible premature death marched in sideways groups up and down the main street, looking for an opportunity to demonstrate toughness.
> 
> .


Stein, in 1968 the Suez Canal was closed due to the Arab - Israeli war......

Cheers Frank


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

I should have remembered that, or at least have had the sense to ask myself why _we_ did not use it. But things are becoming increasingly less clear to me. By the way, it was not "Sjømannskirken" (the seamen's church) who distributed the films, but rather "Sjømannsvelferden" (the seamen's welfare office). The two cooperated of course, but I shudder when I consider what kind of films we would have been offered had it been the church who picked them.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Film delivery for the RFA ships in Singapore circa 1967. The tin boxes contain the Royal Naval Film Corporation movie reels. Some films very up to date at the time including James Bond ones. In later years down Falklands way the Polish fishing fleet loved to get a loan of JB films, probably very much frowned upon by the RNFC. Fresh fish was often received in lieu.


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

Basil, On the Matina I recall the very pleasant evening viewing under the stars with the screen on the mast aft. Being 2R/O and under way I never saw the whole film.

King, in '67 as 1R/O on the Rajula in Singapore I recall thinking I must be getting old when the junior R/O and Engineers showed a Jane Fonda movie three nights running in port. 
Andrew


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

stein said:


> I should have remembered that, or at least have had the sense to ask myself why _we_ did not use it. But things are becoming increasingly less clear to me. By the way, it was not "Sjømannskirken" (the seamen's church) who distributed the films, but rather "Sjømannsvelferden" (the seamen's welfare office). The two cooperated of course, but I shudder when I consider what kind of films we would have been offered had it been the church who picked them.


Stein, thanks for reminding me, I had forgot about the "Sjømannsvelferden". I think that we used to have a one Krone deduction from our pay to go to them..

Cheers Frank


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

Only ship I saw films on was the Empire Halladale a trooper the screen was out on deck the only film I remember was a do***entary of midget car racing show every night crap.


----------



## Spearo (Sep 30, 2018)

I recall stringing up a hatch cover between derricks and used as a screen for a projected movie shown at sea. (60's)


----------



## Victor J. Croasdale (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi, I was in school in the 60s. In the late 60s one of the science teachers started the "Sixth form scientific film society". The title pretty much says it all. I became a projectionist at this. When I went to university, I went to the film society. As I could run a 16mm projector I was told that I was on the committee. We projected in a very large room and had no problems at all with image brightness.

We would rent movies that were only 3 or 4 years old as well as much older ones.

After university I went to sea with Denholms it was all Sony Umatic video players. Every time a starting air compressor kicked on, the frequency and volts would drop, the picture would go to crap and then return after a few seconds. 

There were official policies about changing the videos but we'd swap with any other ship given half a chance.


----------



## dannic (Mar 10, 2013)

Victor J. Croasdale said:


> Hi, I was in school in the 60s. In the late 60s one of the science teachers started the "Sixth form scientific film society". The title pretty much says it all. I became a projectionist at this. When I went to university, I went to the film society. As I could run a 16mm projector I was told that I was on the committee. We projected in a very large room and had no problems at all with image brightness.
> 
> We would rent movies that were only 3 or 4 years old as well as much older ones.
> 
> ...


Videos were supplied from office, about ten per month -- until it was noticed they were copied, illegally! Instructions were to ensure no pirate DVDs, etc were onboard when old video tapes had company logo on them!!
Dannic


----------



## Victor J. Croasdale (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi Dannic. 
DVDs came out in 1995. The video recording we had back when I was sea were more like stone age cave paintings.

The U-matic format came out in 1969 but was limited by cost to industrial and commercial users. The machines we had at sea were players only and would not record.

Domestic video recorders only came on the market while I was at sea. I bought my first one in September 1978, just after coming home from Singapore after 6 months on the Sig Ragne. It was identical to this one, except it was badged "Ferguson". It weighed a ton, being built on a steel chassis, with the mechanism being diecast aluminium.
Copying from U-matic to that would have resulted in really crap picture quality.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

We had a video player/recorder on Barber Priam. One of the reel capstans broke and it was a "priority" job to machine a new one. Very successful. We must have watched "10" with Bo Derek over a dozen times!

On older ships, we had the film projector as above. 

Films or videos, we used to look for known companies in port where maybe a mate was. 

One famous episode was Port Elizabeth/Newark (New York) where I knew a couple of engineers on a Swire ship. Managed to exchange Carling Black Label ([email protected] medicine!) for Ozzie Swan, movies and a free bar to boot. Had to carry the 2R/O (Supersonic, Kevin Gaughan) back to the ship. Anyone know of Kevin, from Greasby?

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## purserjuk (Jul 23, 2005)

We had Bell & Howell movie projectors on Elder Dempster ships and films were usually shown across No. 4 hatch. During one voyage the projector gave up the ghost and examination found a main gear wheel (made of plastic) had stripped all its teeth. It seemed no more movies for the rest of the voyage but on a whim I visited the Photographic department of the Kingsway in Lagos to see if they sold spares. Within minutes I had a new gear wheel which was installed by the Lecky and all was well with the world!


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

I read a book years ago on the operating and sinking of the Torry Canyon and apparently the crew got films to watch but these were only changed whenever the ship docked in San Pedro, LA.
I don't know if Union Oil were able to get films for Italian speakers, otherwise it was a great oppertunity for the crew to improve their English!


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

i just wonder what is the problem is there one?
I have worked in my younger days for a shipping company of european management, managing many vessels under various flag states and in saying this, crews of various nationalities.
In the 60;s while at sea the red duster, and british registered shipping companies, I was only aware of white crew entrainment, and for this the film service offered by the Shipping Library service, run by the seamans educational society.
In my ignorance I am unaware if we had an asiactic/foriegn crew they were not issued with dedicated local language films: However they were invited to watch the as issued english language films.
I just wonder what the modern seafares welfare societies in the international ports of the world [Rotterdam-in europe] what they may now offer?
Further on a flagged ship in 2019 what are the off watch facilities for entertainment relaxation, with modern officers and crew being multinational in the truest sense of the word.
Is it all TV's and satellite services for tv and telephones?


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

david freeman said:


> i just wonder what is the problem is there one?
> I have worked in my younger days for a shipping company of european management, managing many vessels under various flag states and in saying this, crews of various nationalities.
> In the 60;s while at sea the red duster, and british registered shipping companies, I was only aware of white crew entrainment, and for this the film service offered by the Shipping Library service, run by the seamans educational society.
> In my ignorance I am unaware if we had an asiactic/foriegn crew they were not issued with dedicated local language films: However they were invited to watch the as issued english language films.
> ...


I would guess that on a modern day ship with so few crew members and they are only onboard for a short periods maybe they are not bothered about watching films, when you are probably alone in the mess when you are off duty... 

Frank


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

I was on a cruise in North Pacific a couple of year back and the crew from the Philippines had their own films in both English and Filipino.

geoff


----------



## Zl2axh (Oct 2, 2016)

NZ Shipping Co / Federal Steam ships had films delivered two or three times a trip. Job of showing the films was 2R/O responsibility. Cant remember how many film reels I spliced after overheating when projector jammed, or, as in the case of Bo Derek raising from the sea, when the crew asked my to pause the film. Two films I specifically remember were Billy Budd and Mutiny on the Bounty which kept cycling back on board, possible to warn us not to mutiny


----------



## Ian Robertson (Feb 26, 2007)

*Films atSea*

I can recall back in the 60's when i was eng. on the ss Athenic which carried about 80 1st. class passengers when the weather was suitable a makeshift canvas screen was rigged between the samson posts of no.5 hatch in the evening and movies were shown. It was quite humerous at times if the 8-12 watch decided to blow tubes and pre-heaters during the screening as on many occasions the screen would be damaged by hot soot from the funnel.


----------

